# 2015 Chevy Colorado Wins Motor Trend Truck Of The Year.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Motor Trend magazine Editor-in-Chief Ed Loh said in an interview that the Colorado was the clear winner in the magazine's most rigorous Truck of the Year testing.

So much for the aluminum body.

Detroit News


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Motor Trend magazine Editor-in-Chief Ed Loh said in an interview that the Colorado was the clear winner in the magazine's most rigorous Truck of the Year testing.
> 
> So much for the aluminum body.
> 
> Detroit News


Looks like you left out some key specs. They also said "Motor Trend does not compare the trucks against each other in testing, but considers them each for value, safety, fuel efficiency, advancement in design, engineering excellence and performance."

I'm a little bias because I have always owned and love my ford trucks. In an apples to apples we all know the outcome. It's a smaller truck that at its max can tow 7K lbs so we probably won't see many pulling an Outback or SOB.

Again to each their own, I just wish all these tests kept it level instead of always claiming someone is better than the next. Compare models with the same options and size. It's like saying my Learjet 35 is better and more fuel efficient than a 737.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

And it was GM's turn


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

GlenninTexas said:


> And it was GM's turn


Got to love Government Motors, building vehicles with your tax dollars.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The Colorado is not a good tow vehicle for most family travel trailers. Just not enough guts there. Here's an interesting article: Colorado Compare


----------

